# Lost aquabound paddle Buena Vista



## laurie h (Jul 7, 2005)

unmarked aquabound paddle lost june 28 paddling from buena vista to johnson's village on the Arkansas. if found, please return to Laurie at American Adventure Expeditions in johnson's village or email [email protected]. thanks!


----------

